# Korita, Eliza has something to show you!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Korita hopefully Eliza gave your girls a call and didn't mention the horrors of childbirth. We have buck, doe twins. The boy weighed a whopping 9lbs 13 oz and the girl 6lbs 14oz. They are gorgeous! Both light tan with a dark brown stripe down their back but when you ruffle their hair it's dark underneath. It was a kinda rough delivery and has been an ongoing battle since to get her to be a decent mom but things seem to be settling down a bit. She clearly loves them she's just very inexperienced and confused. Now, here are the sweet angels.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awwwwww....Yay!!!! Finally lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I know!!!! It's about time! Lol


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

I love that coloring. Do you think they'll stay that light?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I have no clue! I was totally shocked by their color. The buck was brown with a white belt and a couple of moon spots. I sure wasn't expecting this! Lol


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awwww! Congratulations! See, you waiting was so worth it for *me* to look at your cute baby goat pictures!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Eww, they have weird things hanging off their heads


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Rofl... those are called ears. You can consider it like...ohhhh...a beauty mark. Only the most incredible goaties are given those!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You guys crack me up! Too witty for me.

Hey there little ones!
:holidaywelcome:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They said to tell you hi, Maria!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh that makes me so happy!!!!! Way to go Eliza!!!!! Welcome to the March 6th birthday club little ones :happygoat:
:run:
I told Lucy that Eliza listened and had her babies yesterday on my birthday. Why didn’t she have hers yet? ....... She looked at me with a RBF and started chewing her cud as if she didn’t care at all. Ha ha 

I hope Eliza is feeling well and gets the hang of the momma thing. And those ears on that buck! :hubbahubba: So cute!!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Korita the babies said tell you happy shared birthday!!!

If it helps any, Eliza not only chewed her cud through the entire delivery, she grabbed a bite to eat between contactions and even between kids! Lol I never stopped feeling and seeing the babies move, either. So hopefully Lucy will be going VERY soon.

I gotta admit, the second he was born I squealed THOSE EARS!!! Now if I could just turn him into a doe! Lol


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

So stinking adorable! So glad she listened! lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I am pretty much in love with them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are ABSOLUTELY adorable!:hbd:



goathiker said:


> Eww, they have weird things hanging off their heads


No aliens for NewGoatMom.  I have LaManchas and my husband says the newborn kids look like 4 long legs with 2 butts.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! 

I love ears. Long, floppy ears! And I love no ears. I kinda think I just love goats. Lol

Thats too funny about the 4 legs and two butts! :lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute..


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Eww, they have weird things hanging off their heads





New-goat-mom said:


> Rofl... those are called ears. You can consider it like...ohhhh...a beauty mark. Only the most incredible goaties are given those!


I must agree only the most incredible goats are given ear. Although there is a exception named Licorice they sweetest gopher eared Lamancha.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Pretty darn cute!


----------

